# Inverted arm bar from the back



## MA_Student (Sep 13, 2017)

So last night in Jiu Jitsu we learnt an inverted arm bar from the back it was a great move. We start in guard and the opponents grabbed the front of the gi jacket you pull his hand off pull it to the side then scoot out post and take his back (I'm probably describing it terribly but there we are) you then get his back you put the right hook In and you left shin goes on his back you then pull out his left arm and roll onto your shoulder right shoulder and you get the arm bar. Again sorry if I'm describing this badly I'm still not great with all the technical detail but it was a nice move personally I don't know if I'd go for it myself as I wouldn't want to risk giving up the back if I missed the arm but I reckon it'd be a good move if you're slipping off the back and at risk of losing position. We also learn a collar choke from the position


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2017)

I think you've confused your right and left in part of your description. If you're attacking his left arm you probably want your left hook in and your right shin across the back of his neck. (There are other variations, but I'm picking the one closest to what you're describing.)


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 13, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think you've confused your right and left in part of your description. If you're attacking his left arm you probably want your left hook in and your right shin across the back of his neck. (There are other variations, but I'm picking the one closest to what you're describing.)


Nope those are the parts I remember the clearest. Definentely left shin across the head and defientely taking the left arm while you have a right hook in. The bits my memory isn't great on is the actual bit to get to the back take


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 13, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I think you've confused your right and left in part of your description. If you're attacking his left arm you probably want your left hook in and your right shin across the back of his neck. (There are other variations, but I'm picking the one closest to what you're describing.)


Nope I apologise I made a mistake it is the left shin and the right hook but you're going for his right arm. I got muddled thinking it was standard position with their arms but I just realised by the time I have the back I'll have his attacking arm pulled across himself which creates the loop I can hook through to get the arm. My bad lol


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Nope I apologise I made a mistake it is the left shin and the right hook but you're going for his right arm. I got muddled thinking it was standard position with their arms but I just realised by the time I have the back I'll have his attacking arm pulled across himself which creates the loop I can hook through to get the arm. My bad lol


Cool. I was reading your first reply and thinking "I don't see how that's anatomically possible", but you figured it out. Also, if you're attacking the right arm, it will be your left shoulder that you roll towards (thus putting pressure on the left shin that you have on the back of his head).


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 13, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Cool. I was reading your first reply and thinking "I don't see how that's anatomically possible", but you figured it out. Also, if you're attacking the right arm, it will be your left shoulder that you roll towards (thus putting pressure on the left shin that you have on the back of his head).


Well all I know is when I did it the guy tapped so must be doing something right lol


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm sure you were probably doing it correctly at the time. It usually takes a bit of experience before you can accurately visualize and recite the details of execution of a new technique the next day.

If you can develop that facility for accurate visualization and recall of details, it will accelerate your progress because you will be able to mentally practice your techniques in-between classes. This is especially useful in jiu-jitsu, because we don't have solo kata and we normally rely on having other people to train with.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 14, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'm sure you were probably doing it correctly at the time. It usually takes a bit of experience before you can accurately visualize and recite the details of execution of a new technique the next day.
> 
> If you can develop that facility for accurate visualization and recall of details, it will accelerate your progress because you will be able to mentally practice your techniques in-between classes. This is especially useful in jiu-jitsu, because we don't have solo kata and we normally rely on having other people to train with.


I'm also used to the karate style of remembering where you get a list and remember the names and the moves that go with them but obviously with bjj names really don't mean anything. I remember some stuff but others it's hard to remember like tonight we did butterfly guard sweeps and we had done it before but it had completely gone from my head until I saw it again and was like oh yeah I remember we did that. I guess since butterfly guard isn't hugely common to use you don't get to practice it when rolling as much as a normal full guard. But hey I've only been doing about 4 months it'll come


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 14, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> I guess since butterfly guard isn't hugely common to use you don't get to practice it when rolling as much as a normal full guard.



It depends on your style. At this point you're still just drinking from a firehose but eventually you'll open up your guards and butterfly is a fairly common open guard... at least the "hooks" in it are.


----------

